

GraphLab: A New Framework for Parallel Machine Learning - bsaunder
http://arxiv.org/abs/1006.4990

======
dman
Thanks for posting this, its very relevant to what I am currently working on.

~~~
bsaunder
You're welcome. I'm working on something similar as well. I haven't fully
digested the paper yet, but it resonates very well with my current
implementation.

~~~
dman
Maybe we should get a beer together and discuss implementations :)

~~~
bsaunder
Sure, or at least chat on IRC some evening.

